# First review is in!



## Vince (Aug 1, 2007)

Sirens of the Sonic Age <==== you will click


----------



## Donnie (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Aug 1, 2007)

glad to see someone could say it better than me!


----------



## T_money419 (Aug 17, 2007)

dude you've made it


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 17, 2007)

Your guitar playing is FTL -- faster than light. Nice thing to have said from a reviewer 

I'd go to your MySpace and check but right now the site is being a bitch, so I'll have to ask here. Who are the band members in that pic from left to right?

Something tells me the bald (ish) guy is the singer


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

^ Yep. Bald guy is the singer, second is Vince, third is their bass player (who really needs to put on an extra pound) and the rightmost is the drummer.

Congrats, Vince!


----------



## noodles (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

Fuck yeah, bro. Now come to Boston.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Come do a show down here. That way I can give you a cookie in person. I still blast your album in my car on a regular basis.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2007)

Now when can I buy the album?!?!?!?


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2007)

Very fucking cool.


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats, Vince!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2007)

Killer review! Congrats, Vince. 

You guys need to come to the Boston area.


----------

